

Ask HN: Why is HN so obsessed with Bitcoin? - dhruvtv


======
trevelyan
For me, it's that credit card processors take 3% of my incoming revenues, and
then visa sucks up another 3% of most outgoing payments, not to mention taking
a non-trivial amount when exchanging between currencies, etc.

------
zwieback
Nerd appeal is one part but there's also a gold rush mentality among part of
the HN audience and Bitcoin feeds into that.

------
binaryatrocity
Because posts like this continually keep it on our minds? Plus, it's a hell of
an experiment and fun to keep track of.

------
johng
My 2c: HN is full of geeks. Bitcoin appeals to geeks.

